# Vegas drivers: switch back to 4 hour blocks.



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I noticed that starting tomorrow vegas has 4 hour blocks and also 3.5 blocks available again. Was wondering if any vegas drivers were able to get two blocks for the day and how many hours we're able to do a day now.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Honestly, I really like the 3 hour blocks, especially when starting at 7AM (RIP 7AM). Getting two and being done usually by 12PM was really nice.

Back when they had the 4 hour blocks it was originally possible to get two 4 hours, but eventually it was pretty much one and done no matter what, which meant at most $504 a week....whereas with 3 hour ones it was easy to get more than that.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Exactly my thoughts. I'm hoping the 3.5 hour ones leads to being able to easily do 7 hours a day. 

I accidentally got a 3.5 thinking it was a 3 hour for tomorrow. Did you happen to see any 3 hour blocks.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Talked to one of the computer people this morning. Said that there will be 3,3.5 and 4 hour blocks available from now on and 4 hrs will be either strip routes or those giant, 60-70 package routes


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Huh interesting.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw a 1.5 last night and thought WTF. Anyway yesterday, I was brought a cart with 77 packages 65 stops. After scanning each one individually, I went to check out and she told me that it was too long and had me remove the last 15. I thought that was weird. Maybe the system had already started creating 4 hour blocks, but the warehouse had not yet planned for it. Anyway that place is a cluster **** lately.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting....because in the switch from 4 to 3 we were getting 3 hour routes but still being payed for 4.

Hope it gets sorted out by mid-July when I return...


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

The guy I was talking to said starting weds they'll be giving the four hours the longer routes and the 3.5 and 3s shorter ones.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's gotta be another of those "varies by location" things, because the way our warehouses work here, it's complete luck of the draw which cart is next to your car as you queue up and roll into the building. Unless they create a bunch of chaos rolling carts back and forth to get the big carts with the 4 hr people and the 3s with the 3s, it just plain won't work. They didn't even check half of us out of the warehouse on Saturday, we all just kind of looked around at each other, and then drove off.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Our warehouse has three different areas where they send cars To get their carts. I'm assuming they're going to dedicate one to 3 hrs, one to 3.5 and one to 4s for when it's busy.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

They already have occasionally had 3 and 2 hour routes in at the same time (months ago, and it was pretty rare). They simply asked people as they drove in -- and if someone lied the computer would tell them.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah but the 2 hrs were pretty scarce. A lot easier to just pull a 2hr rack over as opposed to having 3 different lengths with about he same amount of routes for each one.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

This might be a good thing. I had a 3.5 today. I have done the same route before with more packages as a 3 hour. It was around Ann and Stewart. 47 packages and 40 stops. I know it is over 30 minutes to get there, but I was done in 2.5 hours.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah,I'm liking it a lot so far. Had a 4 and a 3.5 today. Made 135 bucks and was done by 2.

Also, is it just me or has the afternoon drops for the next day blocks been all over the place lately?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> They already have occasionally had 3 and 2 hour routes in at the same time (months ago, and it was pretty rare). They simply asked people as they drove in -- and if someone lied the computer would tell them.wouldn't do anything


I fixed your quote. Unless something has changed at las vegas people lied all the time and there was no punishment for it


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> I fixed your quote. Unless something has changed at las vegas people lied all the time and there was no punishment for it[/


this. There's so much miss information out there that the Amazon employees are all seeing, all knowing. They aren't. And drivers can get away with a lot more than people think.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not just there -- there's so much turnover in the warehouses (I'm not talking about drivers) that it's new clueless faces every time I show up. Procedures have changed, who knows what's what. Half the people are running around with clipboards and paper instead of tablets/laptops....


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Did they get rid of 7:30 am blocks? It has been weeks since I've seen one.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

8AM does seem to be the earliest.
One person suggested it might be that customers were complaining about their doorbells being rung too early in the morning.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> 8AM does seem to be the earliest.
> One person suggested it might be that customers were complaining about their doorbells being rung too early in the morning.


Eh, maybe. Much more likely is that they hired a bunch of new people at the warehouse so it's harder for them to be ready to start loading in drivers at 730.


----------

